# 321 tender



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A 321 tender that I'm working on. No smoke or choo-choo in this one as the owner didn't want to get too much cash involved. This is the 321 that I mentioned in my thread of the 300AC. I'll post some pix of the loco itself to show some progress. These 2 loco's were really roaches, and I had little hopes of getting either one of them running without spending a ton of money on missing parts, linkages, etc.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Brass wheels were polished, frames were painted a satin black,( owner wanted gloss black, which I did, but it looked terrible.) Dry rub transfers left a little to be desired on this one but it is what it is.New wiring inside, but no smoke or choo choo.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 321 came either with or without smoke and choo choo. Either is correct as a factory original. I cannot tell for certain which year this is. The coupler appears to be a 1947 thick shank but it is hard to tell from the pictures. The valve gear is not visible on the engine, 1946 have round head rivets, 1947 are hex heads.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The coupler has no weight, and it has a small groove in it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking closely at the picture of the underside of the tender the round mold mark and the slot for the patent number are visible and it appears it is a thin shank coupler. If the engine has the round head rivets and brass buttons under the chassis it is 1946 production.This particular example was possibly manufactured without the smoke and choo choo.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Looking closely at the picture of the underside of the tender the round mold mark and the slot for the patent number are visible and it appears it is a thin shank coupler. If the engine has the round head rivets and brass buttons under the chassis it is 1946 production.This particular example was possibly manufactured without the smoke and choo choo.


Thanks Tom..Brass buttons on this one...The loco has the provisions for the smoke tube under the stack.


----------

